# dust collector at the lathe



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

will you guys please post some pics and show me what you have done at your lathe so i have some ideas 
i have run the 4 " pipe over to it but not sure what to do now
thanks


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I just have my hose propped up on a block of wood. Not pretty but it works. Someday I'll get around to making a dust hood.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have my “third try is a charm” one which I hope to have completed in a couple of days. I had hoped to finish it up yesterday (tee nuts did not match my bolts, now I have to modify knobs or turn new knobs). Should run about $15 in miscellaneous supplies. Oval hood is easily customized in size and adjust 360 degree in both the horizontal and vertical at the same time. With my swivel head lathe it can also be placed anywhere around the circumstance of the item. On fixed head lathes it can not be place directly under the item due to the lathe bed. 
In the meantime here is try 1 and 2.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

No pics but my lathe is mounted on my work bench and below it I have a shop vac.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

After numerous experiments and configurations, I have given up on that one.

When lathe sanding I use the one pictured below, close to the piece to keep dust at bay. When turning, I have a 3" hose connected to the extractor close by. I use it with a fitting to vacuum the shavings after turning.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks guys for the pics.i was hoping to get alot more but oh well.sorry it took me a few days to post back but i have been a lil busy.
so does everyone mainly just let the chips fly and try to just get the sanding dust?
NC you look like you are trying to get more than just dust but does the screen keep you from getting most of the shavings?
i was hoping to use the collector to get just about all the shavings when i turn, but i cannot think of a good place for the hose


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Robert,
I'm still not quite finished but it will be complete by this weekend.
Attached is a photo in work. It will mount in the lathe banjo, or if the tool rest banjo is needed/wanted to support the drill for light work, it has its own banjo made out of wood.
The hardwear cloth is only to keep bits of sandpaper from being sucked in when they are lost from the fingertips. I only vaccum the dust and just sweep up the shavings. I would have no way to aim the suction to all points that chips fly in turning even if my vaccum was powerful enough. 
At best, maybe a large floor sweep attachment for your vaccum?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

NCPaladin said:


> Hi Robert,
> I'm still not quite finished but it will be complete by this weekend.
> Attached is a photo in work. It will mount in the lathe banjo, or if the tool rest banjo is needed/wanted to support the drill for light work, it has its own banjo made out of wood.
> The hardwear cloth is only to keep bits of sandpaper from being sucked in when they are lost from the fingertips. I only vaccum the dust and just sweep up the shavings. I would have no way to aim the suction to all points that chips fly in turning even if my vaccum was powerful enough.
> At best, maybe a large floor sweep attachment for your vaccum?


Well I tried something on the order of that but things still didn't work right. Something was always in the way. I'm looking at this setup now in the 4". I looked at the 2 1/2' setup similar that someone else uses and it works pretty good as far as staying in place. The one slight problem was the smaller hose seemed to small to work efficiently which I hope the 4" hose works better.









I posted this earlier but only had one reply for input.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> I posted this earlier but only had one reply for input.


Thanks Rich -- there are a couple more replies on there now.

I have this same tube/nozzle wossname, but hadn't worked out how to hold it in position at the lathe. The suggestion of coiling wire is excellent, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I would only add... I don't know if you have a vacuum (like a shop vac) or a "dust collector". Many dust collectors are not made to vacuum debris as the air goes through the impellers of the collector and not into a collection area first (this includes mine and the large one at the club). I found this out at the club I go to when I was helping clean up and tried to use the dust collector to vacuum up shavings. Immediate clog.


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
I used to use an old kitchen extractor unit with the filter taken out, it was piped to the outside and was fantastic at taking out the dust but it also took out the heat which was no use in winter, i now use a microclean type recycle filter and my shop vac pipe to the lathe on a home made jig. i'll post pics of jig tomorrow. (12.30am now!)

Gus


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

NCPaladin said:


> I would only add... I don't know if you have a vacuum (like a shop vac) or a "dust collector". Many dust collectors are not made to vacuum debris as the air goes through the impellers of the collector and not into a collection area first (this includes mine and the large one at the club). I found this out at the club I go to when I was helping clean up and tried to use the dust collector to vacuum up shavings. Immediate clog.


i have the hf 2 hp dust collecter.are you saying i cannot collect the dust and shavings right into the bag?
i know the seperator is the better way but i dont have that yet


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Photo's*

Here are photos of a home made dust collector i made a few years ago, i have a different hose now so need to refit to the side of dust hood, (probably will never be done):laughing:. It works well and is adjustable.

Gus


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

That's the nicest design I've seen yet.
Great idea attaching it to the bed, tight to the headstock, where the banjo never has to be.
Very cool
....this idea just got tagged...if you know what I mean:shifty:
Thanks Robo


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Robocop i like that design.it seems most of my shavings end up in front of my lathe so i think your design would be great right in front of the lathe just below the bed
have you tried that?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

robert421960 said:


> Robocop i like that design.it seems most of my shavings end up in front of my lathe so i think your design would be great right in front of the lathe just below the bed
> have you tried that?


Which brings up a good point...and correct me if I'm wrong.
This is more of a dust collector, than a shavings collector.

When I'm turning the bowl, using my knives and doing the shaping, I'm not creating a lot of dust....just shavings.
I can do a whole bowl and my glasses don't fog up or get dusty at all.
As soon as I go into sanding mode, I have to constantly take my glasses off and clear them from the dust.

This "dust" collector seems perfect for that stage in the finishing process....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Which brings up a good point...and correct me if I'm wrong.
> This is more of a dust collector, than a shavings collector.
> 
> When I'm turning the bowl, using my knives and doing the shaping, I'm not creating a lot of dust....just shavings.
> ...


 well someone does need to help us here.i really would like to keep as much off my lathe and floor as i can.
but just let me explain somethinf here.before i got my DC i let the shavings pile up till i couldnt walk anymore so im not a clean freak at all.
am i not supposed to put all my shavings in this unit?
i have been vacumning up all my shavings with a hose,just kinda playing so is this not the right thing to do?
thanks for everyones help on this


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm like you Robert, I just let everything pile up. Pile gets big enough, stop and sweep it out of the way. That pile gets big enough, shovel it up and dump out in the compost pile. Cut clean enough and there won't be much sanding dust. ;-)


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

This design is meant for dust collecting, my shavings end up at the front of the lathe as well, i have tried a shaving collector but it didnt take half the shavings away.

Gus


----------

